# choosing fruit trees



## devon (Jan 16, 2002)

I am new to the East Cost (South New Jersey) and would like to plant a small orchard. I would like to grow fruit or nuts trees that would remain manageable to maintain myself.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 16, 2002)

Talk to growers in your area for varieties that work best. You will rpobibly want to have semi dwarf root stock, the dwarf stock needs staking throughout it's life.


----------



## ray (Jan 20, 2002)

nurseries are a good bet but the cooperative extension knows alot too.

good luck


----------

